# Manchester MAC + MAC hello kitty questions



## Deadly_Glomour (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey everyone,







 question 1 is im wanting to go and get a makeover done at one of the MAC stalls in manchester and am wondering which would be the best place to get one done? Has anyone had one done, will they allow me to ask how to do my brows/foundation properly (Main reason i am going is ive never got the whole foundation thing right so need help lol),  and do a whole look at the same time?

The second question is there are several things i want from the Hello kitty collection esp, the gorg teddy will we be able to get it of maccosmetics.co.uk? As i dont know how else to get it as i wont be able to get to a store for when it comes out (I live on the isle of man so need a 4 hour boat trip + driving or a very expensive plane trip to get MAC)

Thanks for any help

Nessy xx


----------



## iadoremac (Jan 17, 2009)

response to your second question you will be able to buy the h.k stuff online


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd go to the MAC in Selfridges in Exchange Square for the makeover. Everyone there is lovely and very helpful. They'll be happy to show you any tips/ tricks and help you with your foundation and eyebrows. Part of having a make over is learning how to do it yourself, so feel free to ask questions etc.


----------

